# Flowering question



## eOrchids (Sep 22, 2011)

When do Fdk After Dark flower? Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2011)

Seems like a few people have posted flower pics of this cultivar within the last month. So Summer.

I have another Catesetum that has been blooming a few times this summer, and has a bunch of buds just about to open now.

Within another month or so I expect it to start dropping leaves for the winter.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 22, 2011)

Last year mine bloomed for the first time in Dec., it's leaves were turning yellow & starting to drop. No spikes yet for this year.
I believe lilfrog's bloomed later & the first time I saw 2 were at the show in Madison which is early Feb.


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2011)

When its ready! oke:


----------



## li'l frog (Sep 23, 2011)

Mine bloomed late Jan-Feb. I have two now - no control - and neither is showing a spike yet. Good growth on both of them outside this summer.


----------



## rangiku (Sep 26, 2011)

I know it is off-topic, but do any of you know what vendors have Catasetum saccatum (or similar) in bloom now? Asking for a lecturer who needs them for a class in October.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 26, 2011)

rangiku - 
If they're in bloom now, I doubt that they still will be in Oct.
It would also help alot if we knew where you were located as we have members all over the world.
New forum members please include this in your handler profile so we don't have to ask each time when a request like this is made. Help us to help you!


----------



## rangiku (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder, goldenrose, thought I already did that. I'm in the Boston area.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 1, 2011)

TY Rangiku! Have you had any luck locating some?


----------



## rangiku (Oct 1, 2011)

No, I have not. Thanks for asking.


----------

